# Smoking bans all over the world (index)



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Every once in a while we'll see a thread about a smoking ban in some particular city. I've always thought it would be nice to have easy access to all such threads at once, so I finally got around to finding as many of those threads as I could. Suprising how many there are, isn't it? If I missed any threads, let me know

US

California
Calabasas
San Diego
San Francisco​
Colorado
Colorado

Georgia

Hawaii

Illinois
Chicago
Chicago
Chicago - sale of flavored tobacco
Cook County​
Massachusetts
Boston​
Nevada

New Jersey

Ohio

Oklahoma

South Carolina
Sullivan's Island
Greenville​
Virginia

Washington

International

Australia
Perth​
Canada
Montreal​
Cuba

Greece

France

UK
UK

Corporate

Sandals Resorts
Westin Hotels


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow that certainly must of taken some work! Great complation! 
Certainly shows the loss of a couple of 'freedoms' that we once had. Wonder how long until tabacoo is Illegal. Can't smoke anywhere anymore practically.

I would have never guessed cuba would have a ban.


----------



## magicsmoke (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for that effort. Good job.

To quote [D. Generate] in that Nevada link: "Nevada is America's smoking section. Catering to every vice available is part of our appealing charm. If they start messing with that than we're just going to be Utah." Asked what I like best about living in Utah, I often answer, "I-15 southbound." Just kidding-given this is the LDS (Mormon) heartland, I think the populace is remarkably tolerant of the presence of an alcohol swilling, tobacco smoking, two outta three ain't bad, foreigner with peculiar habits like eating with a fork AND a knife.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is a thread that mentiones the Omaha, NE ban

However here is a more exaustive, though still incomplete, listing

International list of smoking bans

US list of smoking bans


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Arkansas has a statewide ban (with a few semi-sensible exceptions) and Fayetteville has an even stricter ban (with no exceptions BUT some ballsy bar owners are going to court!)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4718


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Belmont, CA


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Hong Kong


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Dont forget little ol' Delaware!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Missed NY also.


----------



## Goethe (Nov 3, 2006)

The Ohio ban is pretty stiff. Still unclear on whether or not I'll be able to light up a cigar while out fishing with my son on a public lake. I guess I might subject someone hundreds of yards away from me to second hand smoke.


----------



## abnLT (Dec 2, 2006)

Add PENNSYLVANIA as of 01Jan2007. Bastards!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Don't forget Italy and Ireland.

Oddly enough, we could see Cuba falling under this ban in the not too distant future. Anyone who signed WHO stuff will eventually have to ban smoking.

I am sure someone on CS can ellaborate more than I can on this...


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

We must stop this depressing thread!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

for those pointing out missing bans - if possible, could you see if there is an existing thread about these locations, and link to the thread from here? if not, then start one and post a link to that thread here...
thanks.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

this could be moved to the legislation forum now...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mmblz said:


> this could be moved to the legislation forum now...


Got it, Julian.

Good bump, by the way.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am going to buy my own island pretty son anyone wanna chip in


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm in Hova!

BTW y'all I'm sure you know that The European Union is trying to ban smoking one of the biggest in opposition is Germany (believe it or not) becaue Hitler banned smoking at the beginning of his reign. . . can anyone say smoking nazis?


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

croatan said:


> Got it, Julian.
> 
> Good bump, by the way.


Hey mod! Sticky this for the Legislation forum, would ya?!? Sheesh

:bn


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

Tennessee

Effective Oct 01, 2007


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Smoking is prohibited at all beaches in Long Beach CA


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Budprince said:


> I'm in Hova!
> 
> BTW y'all I'm sure you know that The European Union is trying to ban smoking one of the biggest in opposition is Germany (believe it or not) becaue Hitler banned smoking at the beginning of his reign. . . can anyone say smoking nazis?


Comparing the Anti-Smoking faction to Hitler is just plain wrong...

It could give Hitler a bad name.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Starting in September, smoking will be banned in all licensed food and liquor establishments in New Hampshire. An exception is made for private social clubs.


----------

